# any help appreciated



## jmurray (May 8, 2015)

power company has been plucking trees left and right This spring. no leaves , little bark, not much to work with. Thought maybe one of you sawmill guys might be able to Id by color, grain


----------



## Albert Kiebert (May 8, 2015)

Real hard to tell by the color of the posted pictures, can you take any more that are daylight adjusted. I would guess on some kind of Oak from what I can see of the grain and bark.


----------



## phinds (May 8, 2015)

If you want an ID by color, you are going to have to do a LOT better in showing the actual color.

I agree w/ Albert that if what I'm seeing in the end grain of the 2nd pic is the strong rays that it looks like then this is almost certainly oak.

Can you get a better end grain shot?


----------



## jmurray (May 9, 2015)

Here's an indoor end grain. I know I'm not giving Yinz much to work with, those outdoor pics are a pretty good example of the color. I've worked with red and white oak, but never from log. 
once I looked at it thinking oak , it made sense. phone pics suck but it's the only camera I got. @phinds @Albert Kiebert thanks


----------



## phinds (May 9, 2015)

Yep, definitely looks like oak. It has both the rays and the strong line of earlywood pores. I've had some white oak that had that same kind of spalting in the sapwood (some blackline, some muddy). Can you tell if the pores are clogged with tylosis?


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2015)

Cool looking oak!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (May 9, 2015)

phinds said:


> Yep, definitely looks like oak. It has both the rays and the strong line of earlywood pores. I've had some white oak that had that same kind of spalting in the sapwood (some blackline, some muddy). Can you tell if the pores are clogged with tylosis?


I'm gonna have to clean up a piece and see. its all chainsaw cut at the moment.
Thanks for the Id , I might head down the shop tonite and rough one out. It's pretty fresh cut, but maybe I will be able to see tylosis.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 9, 2015)

I agree with Paul as to "Oak", I would say one of the red oak family. It looked pink, so "Red oak" and "Scarlet oak" are my first choices and "Black oak" being my 3rd choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (May 9, 2015)

@phinds is that what we were lookin for open tylosis


----------



## phinds (May 9, 2015)

tylosis can, as far as I know, only be seen in the pores. If you are talking about those short, slightly wavy, light-colored lines in the area at the top of the pic, those are just pore groups (small middle- and late-wood pores as opposed to the large earlywood pores)

Check out this page for comparison:

www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/ring porous/oak/_oak.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

